# 4" table saws for sale



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 2 saws. listed in the classifieds. One Dremel and one shop made. Will post photos tonight.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Shoppin...fault.aspx


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I love my Dremel, had it for a good 20 years or more, still works great.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Shop made saw is sold pending funds.


----------

